# Adding Home button to Safari



## riccbhard (Apr 8, 2005)

Need a "Home Page" button in Safari? This used to be the only reason I never really used Safari. Go to "View > Home" this will add a Home Page button to the address toolbar. Thanks to ElDiabloConCaca for pointing this out for me in one of my posts.


----------



## bigdoug (Apr 17, 2005)

if you goto view and check the "home" option it'll show a home icon. did this help?


----------



## JPigford (Apr 17, 2005)

bigdoug said:
			
		

> if you goto view and check the "home" option it'll show a home icon. did this help?


Umm...bigdoug...did you actually READ the firs post?


----------



## Randman (Apr 17, 2005)

Is this really needed for a how-to?


----------



## bobw (Apr 17, 2005)

No, moved to S&S.


----------



## bsh (Jul 6, 2010)

click view then Customize Toolbar and drag home page to tool bar. And anything else you want. old pc user lame posts here...


----------



## jbarley (Jul 6, 2010)

bsh said:


> click view then Customize Toolbar and drag home page to tool bar. And anything else you want. old pc user lame posts here...


More than likely the OP has solved this issue, considering they've had 5 years to work on it.
Hint:... check the date of the thread.


----------

